# Sun roof/ Moon roof



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

Has anyone ever thought of putting in a sun roof or moon roof in a b14 sentra? i thought it might be interesting to do and wanted to know if anyone has every heard of this.... how much it would cost and etc.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

there's this chic at cardomain that did it on a black 200sx, i'll let you know if i found her sn.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://members.cardomain.com/lady200


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

thanks alot for the link, i think it would make my 4 door coupe look different and alot more sporty, especially after im done lowering her this week...


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

Texas96Sentra said:


> thanks alot for the link, i think it would make my 4 door coupe look different and alot more sporty, especially after im done lowering her this week...


sorry to be a dork about this, but.. coupe means 2 door.. sedan is 4.. but yeah, i think sunroofs look good, it's one of the first things i'm gonna do, plus, extra airflow is always good


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you just walked into that one :dumbass: 
i'm only trying to help someone contact someone who already has an aftermarket sunroof installed, i am widely aware of the roofline differences, but the people who installed that can still be contacted and a FITTING sunroof cassette installed.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

LOL my bad i know what a coupe is and a sedan is, i ment sedan.... i was in a rush cuase i had to get to work lol my bad


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Just bumping this thread.

And curious as to how many people have installed an aftermarket sunroof onto their B14?
I'm considering to do this. And wanted to know a few things first.

1) Do you have to cut any support beams in the roof to install the sunroof?
2) What kind of roof did you install? (pop-up, electric, manual, one that slides in)
3) How much did it cost you?
4) If you are in BC, Canada, where did you get it done?

And please, no more myths about aftermarket roofs leaking more then stock ones. It all depends on the installer, I have a friend with an aftermarket electric pop-up and it hasn't leaked once for the 4or5 yrs he's had it.

Thanks


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

i have one. ill get some more pics of it when i get home this evening


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> http://members.cardomain.com/lady200


damn nice seats now back on topic


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

98sx said:


> i have one. ill get some more pics of it when i get home this evening



Do you know if you had to cut any support beams of any sort in the roof to install the sunroof?


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

freezing_frost said:


> Do you know if you had to cut any support beams of any sort in the roof to install the sunroof?


 it was in there when i bought the car so i dont know. it is very nice though


----------

